# Ipod Audio in?



## Mindriot (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey folks. 3rd post. Wondering if theres a way to get a stereo line-in jack into my 01 stock nissan maxima stereo. I have the bose system with the cd/chgr button but no cd changer. Any ideas?


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

i remember a post somewhere around here about ipod connectivity. search bro


----------

